# حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*











ربى والهى مخلصي يسوع ..حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى 
يا ربى اصرخ اليك ..ارفع اليك طلباتى 
اقدم لذاتك نفسى المتعبه ..تأن بى خلجاتى
فقد ذبل جسدى و لصقت بى اتعاب الطريق
هانت ايامى و ظلمنى الرفيق 
جئت اليك .ربى نجينى .
ضربت الشمس رأسى و برد الليل اقتحم حياتى
نالت منى افكار اليأس ..حطمتنى احزانى
طلبت لنفسى الكثير..وما وجدته أدمى ايامى
وهنت عيناى من بكاءا..سالت دموعا اثقلت جفونى
يا حبيبى اصرخ اليك اليوم 
نجينى ..ارفعنى من مذلتى 
ضعفت نفسى يا حبيبى ..لا احتمل هذا كله
أحنت ظهرى احزان قلبى ..
قزفت بى فى جب من خوف و رعب 


الهى لا تتركنى ..لا تتركنى 
ارسل لى ملاكا يحرسنى من ظلمه الطريق
قد غدر بي صديقا يوما ..ويوما حبيب
تركنى كل احبائى و سرت تائها كائيب
دروبى صارت خرابا 
اشواك لا تخيب 
اه يا ربى 
اسمعنى ..اسمع توسلاتى
قوينى فى ضعفى 
ارفع نفسى 
أنر لى طرقات حياتى 
احتاجك جدا 
لا ترد نفسى 
طالبت معونتك 
لا تدعنى اخزى امام همومى
. 


وان انكسر بى فخا نجينى 
وان ذلت قدماى احملنى 
 يا ربى 
اركن اليك كل ما فى صدرى 
غرقت بين امواج 
تلاطمت بى ..كسرت عظامى
فاضت داخلى الماء
اذابت كيانى 
خنقت انفاسى 
أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك
احتمى بك ..تضمنى
يا ربى 
ان كنت اليك اخطات ..وان كنت اليك اذنبت
اغفره لى ..سامحينى 
اغفر لى قله فهمى..ضعف بصيرتى 
ما فعلته و لم ادركه 
جرما لوثت به ذاتك فيا
لا تاخذ بحماقتى 
فانا لست الا صغير 
وأخطائى اكبر منى 
جرحت يداك بمسامير


اكليلا بدلت تاجك به
الهى لم اكن اعى ما افعل 
لم تدرك يداى كم من سياطا ضربتك بها
ولكنى قتلتك يوما و قتلت اعز حبيب
سامحنى يا الهى 
سامحنى يا حبيبى
+


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2005)

امــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

امــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## Michael (10 ديسمبر 2005)

امــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــن


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

_الله جميلة جدا يا ميرنا التأملات دى

ربنا يباركنا كلنا ويقوى ضعفنا نحن ضعاف النفوس_


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

_ مميزه
صلى لى

​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

اميــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

امين



جميل  يا ميرنا

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

امين الصلاة دى نزلت من زمان اوى كنت فعلا كل كلمة فيها بحس بيها لكن ياربى نفسى تعظمك لانك فعلا الاه رائع تجرح وتعصب فعلا ياربى مفيش غيرك يستحق اى ثقة مقيش فيرك بيعرف يفرح كل قلب كان مكسور وحزين ومجروح محدش غيرك بيعرف يداوى بحبك يا الهى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حبيب قلبى و مخلص نفسى*

امين

شكرا على روعة الصلاة 
بركة المسيح ترعاك
مودتي​


----------

